# What is your favorite inexpensive (sub $40) LED light?



## speedsix (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought these three because they were cheap and came recommended to me by you guys.

Nkoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode 230-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AA/1*14500) 
Item# 28546

Romisen MXDL RC-G2 Cree Flashlight Gray (1xAA) 
Item# 3609

TrustFire XP-EF23 XP-R2-WC 3-Mode 150-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AAA/1*10440) 0
Item# 24291

I like them and think they are well worth the money. What other ones should I try out?

Here are some things I liked and didn't like about the above three:
Liked:
1. Single mode of Romisen
2. Adjustable bezel of Romisen.
3. Clip on K-106
4. Color of K-106
5. Glow in the dark button
6. Compact size of K-106
7. Spot and throw ability of Romisen

Didn't like:
1. How hard it was to activate button of K-106
2. 5 modes of K-106
3. No memory of K-106
4. Non-programmability of K-106
5. Weight of Trustfire. For a single AAA, it was heavy.


----------



## Warp (Jan 30, 2010)

I predict the Quark MiNis, which can be had for about $36 to your door, will be a popular answer.




I look forward to the responses, I could use another light, in this price range, but am having trouble making up my mind.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 30, 2010)

Warp said:


> I predict the Quark MiNis, which can be had for about $36 to your door, will be a popular answer.



+1

I love my Mini123, especially the other night when it handily stomped all over the HVAC repair man's 2D mag and his 18v Milwaukee drill light.:devil:

All in a thumb light days work.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine has to be the Romisen RC-N3 and also my ITP SA1.


----------



## RoBeacon (Jan 30, 2010)

1.) Dorcy 41-4297 160 Lumen LED Flashlight 6 Watt K2
Pretty bright for $18.99 clearance at target. The tail button sucks terribly though. Hooked one to a bike for 24 miles of urban ride and now I constantly have to reseat the the tail cap to get beam strength to full capacity. 
2.) Princeton Tec Impact XL - Not very bright but reliable and water proof to 50 meters.


----------



## Skyeye (Jan 30, 2010)

Brinkmann 3AAA Armormax. Good color,decent runtime,fine thrower. $29.98 Academy.:thumbsup:


----------



## curiousone1 (Jan 30, 2010)

AKOray K-109a.......three modes......fully programmable........


----------



## Burgess (Jan 30, 2010)

Trouble with the Princeton Tec Impact XL, is . . . .


only lasts 6 or 7 hours on Sanyo Eneloops.


And that's on a *set of 4 cells*. :shakehead



Brightness, as claimed on my OEM packaging, is *17 Lumens* ! :candle:


I tried VERY Hard to "like" my PT Impact XL.


Water - resistance is, alas, its ONLY advantage.

:sigh:
_


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 30, 2010)

I like my ITP A1 and A3 both great and all less than $25 a go,so much so will get the A2 to have all 3.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think ITP lights are a great value in the under $40 range.

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-84/ITP-C7R-Cree-Q5/Detail


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes they are......bought a C9 when they first came out and decided to get all the other batt tubes as well.


----------



## bogeymachine (Jan 30, 2010)

Solarforce <p60 'ho> then Romi (or whatever Brian <@ShiningBeam> tells you is in your budget)

Fenix if you shop carefully


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 30, 2010)

Eagletac P100 series.


----------



## DigMe (Jan 30, 2010)

Preon 1 at the moment.

brad


----------



## waddup (Jan 30, 2010)

a used $100 light from the marketplace,

i have a few


----------



## Mik (Jan 30, 2010)

Romisen RC-F4. I don't think this can be beat at $14.60.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 30, 2010)

The Maratac AA and AAA lights. I get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## MrGman (Jan 30, 2010)

The new Stanley Ultrabright LED Spotlight 192 lumen 5 watt fully adjustable output spotlight with 7.2V rechargeable internal NiMH battery pack with house and car chargers all for $39.95. This thing is actually a decent thrower and the 192 lumen claim seems to be about right. Its like a mini hand held pistol grip type spotlight but since it puts out the beam from a reflector deeper and just as wide as that of a maglight I would have to say it delivers the goods. Picked it up at a Lowes Hardware Store.


----------



## parnass (Jan 30, 2010)

Streamlight Stylus Pro - 3AAA penlight
Inova X1 (4th generation) - 1AA
Inova X2 - 2AA


----------



## rje58 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to go with the Solarforce L2 also, with a Solarforce R2 dropin. Several of the Romisens from ShiningBeam are excellent values, also.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 30, 2010)

Really happy with the Maratac AAA and QMini 123. Great deals.

Geoff


----------



## guiri (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought a single mode flashlight from DX a couple of years ago at around 35 bucks (single 18650). It has been bright, reliable and lasts a long time and I think it's good looking too.


----------



## Illum (Jan 30, 2010)

Inova X5, gen II


----------



## rje58 (Jan 30, 2010)

Manufacturer and model would make the story a lot more interesting... 




guiri said:


> I bought a single mode flashlight from DX a couple of years ago at around 35 bucks (single 18650). It has been bright, reliable and lasts a long time and I think it's good looking too.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jan 30, 2010)

ITP A3 EOS - $20 at battery junction. Nice value IMO.


----------



## guiri (Jan 30, 2010)

rje58 said:


> Manufacturer and model would make the story a lot more interesting...



It would, wouldn't it? 

It's just that when I post this, no one usually seems interested. Here it is. TEmporarily sold out but that means they'll have it back in stock and cheaper than I remember it http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10659

George


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 31, 2010)

eagletac P100C2 / T100C2 or Solarforce P60 host.
ITP has some great lights in that price range.
If you are handy with a soldering Iron the DX P7 / MCE lights can be made great for the $40.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jan 31, 2010)

Pushing the $40 limit to the max the EagleTac P100A2 is 39.95 [w free shipping to USA] from EagleTac USA. Uses two AAs. Two modes selected by turning the bezel. Rear forward clicky. Good quality at this price.


----------



## john10001 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think the Quarks and iTP's look great value.

I am looking for something similar to TA-21 but also has moonlight mode with 0.2 lumens, and also perhaps a super max mode with 300 or so lumens.

It's hard to find anything sub $40 with same dial as TA-21 and moonlight mode too.

Fenix was my answer to Surefire a couple of years ago, but now in these times even the Fenix seems expensive too me.

John


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 31, 2010)

guiri said:


> It would, wouldn't it?
> 
> It's just that when I post this, no one usually seems interested. Here it is. TEmporarily sold out but that means they'll have it back in stock and cheaper than I remember it http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10659
> 
> George


looks very Dereelightish...i love Dereelight.



i have a Romisen RC-C6 II (Q5) from Shining Beam that i love.

also...DX sku 29385. JFT flood-to-throw. build quality is pretty unremarkable but this thing really puts light down range. MUCH better than the X2000's on DX.


----------



## jk037 (Jan 31, 2010)

I rather like my 5-mode Akoray K-106.

I don't understand the complaints about the button - mine works well and although it takes a firm press to turn on, I think this is a plus point as it means it's unlikely to become accidentally switched on in my pocket. 

The lack of mode memory is annoying, though - the DX description claims it has this but mine definitely doesn't  I did have to re-solder the driver board into the pill as it wasn't very well fitted, but this seems to be par for the course with a lot of cheap DX lights. Still, given it's impressive output, nice size, variety of modes and surprisingly nice design and finish, I think it's a hell of a device for $13.99 (about £8.70 in "real" money  )

Also very impressed with my iTP A3 EOS ("upgrade" 3-mode version). Incredible light output for such a tiny object and the UI is simple and well-thought-out, with well-chosen hi/med/low settings. It's not quite as aesthetically pleasing as the Akoray (the Maratac version of the A3 looks nicer) but the iTP does feel very nicely made. It cost me just over $24 (about £15).


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 31, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## lingpau (Jan 31, 2010)

If you want to move up in quality in an AA light, check out the line of Fenix lights. several Fenix AA lights are under $40.00 and most of the best AA ones are in the $40 to $50 range. Check out DX, Amazon and all of the CPF sponsers that have Fenix lights. Ken


----------



## Benson (Jan 31, 2010)

MrGman said:


> The new Stanley Ultrabright LED Spotlight 192 lumen 5 watt fully adjustable output spotlight with 7.2V rechargeable internal NiMH battery pack with house and car chargers all for $39.95. This thing is actually a decent thrower and the 192 lumen claim seems to be about right. Its like a mini hand held pistol grip type spotlight but since it puts out the beam from a reflector deeper and just as wide as that of a maglight I would have to say it delivers the goods. Picked it up at a Lowes Hardware Store.


That's a real good light, and made my list, too, but don't pay $40 for it -- you get all the same kit plus a belt clip for $30 at Walmart -- on the shelf below the original belt-clipless one, which is still priced at $40. :shrug: The belt clip is kinda awkward, with a push-to-release button on the wrong end, but if you remove the retention claws and button entirely, and bevel the end of the rail for easy re-attachment, it's pretty decent. Even if you throw it out, you save $10...

I dislike the noise, and the not-starting-on-high, but ScottFHall made a mod for the start issue, and silencing the beeper should be as easy as clipping a wire. I picked up a second one when the $30 model came out, planning to do these mods any day now...




guiri said:


> Here it is. TEmporarily sold out but that means they'll have it back in stock and cheaper than I remember it http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10659


No, on DX "temporarily sold out" almost always means "never coming back". 


OK, my list:
$23 Akoray K-105/K-106 -- 3-mode fully programmable, rock-solid build.
$27 Ultrafire WF-008 -- recoil thrower, only a Q5, but still quite impressive.
$30 Stanley 5W spotlight -- you heard the Gman!

And for the mod-happy looking for a $40 total mod, I think you should just be able to make a 2x18650 P7 in budget using a 2C Mag, a DX P7 module ($26; it's for a WF-500 or similar, but fits in a Mag head) and the usual sanded tailcap+foam rubber+copper braid mod for 2x18650 in a 2C. That's probably only a C bin, but we are on a budget here...

I haven't built this exact variation, but made a 4D P7 using the same reflector and pill, and the P7 does quite well in that 50mm reflector -- the orange-peel is just enough to smooth the beam from donut-hole to almost a perfectly flat hotspot, and the larger diameter keeps it from being 100% flood -- it's a real nice medium beam, very usable.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jan 31, 2010)

my current favorite under 40. quark mini aa. 

my list of under 40 lights that i like:

1-quark mini (smart ui, small size, good warranty)
2-itp eos (all models but i only fell in love with aaa)
3-shiningbeam Lmini2 (im suprised its not mentioned yet) 
4-itp c7/c8/c9 (the new s series might be cool option too but havent got one)
5-solarforce L2 (surefire clone that has decent quality and huge parts/drop-in support)

6-akoray programmable 3 mode is nice for 20 dollars. but i would take itp instead..because of the tough switch on akoray. (but to get a programmable modes for 20 or so dollars is so cool feature that one just cant ignore it)

7-romisen N-3 and g-2 (number 8) are nice for 25 and under, single mode lights. (ok shiningbeam has multimode too.. and so does goinggear.) great simple to use tough built lights.. nice loaners and beater lights they are. 

not a big suprise.. i have all of these myself also in my collection..hahah.


----------



## reflecyion (Jan 31, 2010)

1. stanley 5w LED spotlight
2. AKOray K106
3. Qmini AA

..which are the three lights i purchased since joining cpf.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Feb 2, 2010)

Another sub $40 light I really like is the workhorse Streamlight ProPoly 4AA Lux. It was $25 when I got mine.


----------



## Warp (Feb 2, 2010)

LED_Thrift said:


> Another sub $40 light I really like is the workhorse Streamlight ProPoly 4AA Lux. It was $25 when I got mine.


 

Ah yes, good point. I've had mine for years yet it is currently serving nightstand duty. I can use it in one hand with my Glock in the other. It has a nice momentary switch and just the right amount of light for a WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?! moment indoors at night. Bright enough to see everything and effect somebody if it gets in their eyes but not so bright that the bounceback from shining it on the other side of the room will be painfull to your eyes.


And it has enough throw to be useful outdoors, especially if there isn't a lot of ambient lighting.




$25 is a steal of a deal.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 2, 2010)

4Sevens Mini 123.


----------



## l_____l (May 15, 2010)

For $13.61 the *TrustFire XP-EF23 XP-R2-WC 3-Mode 150-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AAA/1*10440) *from DX is quite nice, albeit a tad heavy (stainless steel). Hi, Low, & strobe memory modes. 

Tail cap readings:
Fresh Li-Ion 4.11V (10440)
HI: 1180mA
Lo: 110mA

Fresh AAA 1.56V
HI: 950mA
Lo: 110mA

My next "under $40" light will be SKU 19189 TrustFire P7-F15 SSC P7-WC 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650). I'll give my thoughts on that one when it arrives!

-Pace


----------



## ResQTech (May 15, 2010)

Quark Mini or EagleTac P-series. I pass on the DX lights...


----------



## alfreddajero (May 15, 2010)

Another great light that performs well would be the SolarForce L2m.....


----------



## dagored (May 15, 2010)

Mini 123 and CR2. Great lights for the money.


----------



## jcw122 (May 15, 2010)

I'd go Quark Mini or iTP lights.


----------



## Perfectful (May 17, 2010)

I‘d like iTP A3,A2 and Romisen RC-N3,all of these are under $40 ,it is very cheap and used widely!
PM the price!


----------



## Nameless (May 17, 2010)

Although slightly over 40$, i'd take the Lumens Factory Seraph SP6. I can't think of a single thing thats wrong with it - very high quality, the drop-in in decent and you have to love the design and finish.


----------



## 42 (May 17, 2010)

I have to say the Quark Mini CR2 and the Preon 1. Both have the same L,M,H interface with the flashing modes hidden, which I REALLY appreciate. The beam profiles are almost identical and, IMHO, are a very nice compromise between flood and throw. The HAIII is perfect, and in the case of the Preon, comes in a variety of nice colors. The lights are also very bright for their size.

Mark


----------



## Zatoichi (May 17, 2010)

I suspect it'll be the Quark Mini 123 when it arrives, but of the one's I currently own, it's probably the Solarforce L2. The Romisen RC-N3 II R2 is a very close second.

(Actually I bought a P3D from 4sevens when they were clearing them out for under $40, but I won't count that as it wasn't the usual price).


----------



## pushcart (May 22, 2010)

Ultrafire WF-502b host with R2 single mode drop-in on 1x18650. Tough, bright and well under $40 for the whole setup.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

corvettesR1 said:


> I think ITP lights are a great value in the under $40 range.
> 
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-84/ITP-C7R-Cree-Q5/Detail


 
The ITP's are really hard to beat, particularly the A3.

The Mini Quarks are great for what they are too.

Check out the little Romisen RC-C3 three mode they have too, it's a cheap sleeper & a favorite of a lot of Romisen owners. Shining Beam checks all thier lights for function first too, no DX angst issues & cheap shipping.

Battery Junction has EZ CR2's & AA's also for 35 bucks, a steal.


----------



## aiaii (May 23, 2010)

I really like both of my Ultrafires,am ready to try the nicer lights though.


----------



## shark_za (May 24, 2010)

I have the SA1 from iTP but if I was to only have one under $40 light I would probably get it or its 2xAA SA2 brother. 

It will do anything other multimode light can with the added advantage of a forward switch and infinitely variable output. 
The modes are a side switch away, a really nice interface.


----------



## moodysj (May 24, 2010)

Gander Mountain 220 Lumens that runs on CR123, has 3 modes, (high, low, sos) $39.95


----------



## Techjunkie (May 25, 2010)

You've already found one of my favorites in the TrustFire XP-EF23. Of the 50+ LED lights that I own, that's one of only two that I've ever left as stock because it was just perfect the way it is. (Much better with 10440 than AAA though.) I added a split ring to put it on my keychain, but I wouldn't call that a mod.

The other one among all the others that I didn't feel needed any improvement was the SKYRAY S-R5. On two RCR123, it's the perfect glovebox light for me. Not too big, great ouput on high and runtime on low. Very decent throw for an XPG (ignore the XPE in the title). Nice round edge to the hotspot and plenty of bright spill. The SMO reflector sets this one apart from all the others with the same host shape/size and IMO vastly improves the beam. The only negative for me was the 5-modes. Hi/Lo would have been ideal. If ever I find an efficient, <$5, hi/lo buck driver, then this torch will get a mod.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (May 25, 2010)

R5 versions of the Solarforce L2m and Ultrafire WF-502B. Both use upgradeable P60 drop-ins, are reliable and are well made for their price levels. If you want a thrower, the Piritlight SG-L8 Q5.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 25, 2010)

Techjunkie said:


> You've already found one of my favorites in the TrustFire XP-EF23.



Cool, those look sweet. I don't have a bright AAA light, I just ordered one of those.


----------



## pwr (May 26, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3 with either 2xAA or 1xCR123A or 1xRCR123A.


----------



## Jash (May 26, 2010)

Fenix E20. Best KISS light around, and is the perfect lend light to the unenlightened. 

"You need a light do you? Here, try this." Handing them the E20.

"WOW! That's so bright for such a small light." Them turning the E20 on.


----------



## jamie.91 (May 26, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3 simply because i have no troubble abusing the hell out of it lol

jamie


----------



## shipwreck (May 26, 2010)

WHile not my all time fav light - for the money, I like the Coleman Max 110 Lumen flash/spot flashlight. I think it was $26.97 for the light.

It appears that they no longer make these, as I picked up the last one at a nearby wal-mart, and 3 other wal-marts I checked no longer have these.

It's great for indoor use. The spot is pretty good, yet it still gives a decent amount of flood. In flood mode, you loose a hotspot, but it really widens out and lights up an area well. 

I use it for locking up my dog at night. I'd like to get another to use when I loose stuff under my car seat (all black carpet and tinted windows makes the car dark even in the daytime). But, I don't see them anymore, and I tried the 115 lumen coleman, and I returned it because it wasn't as bright as this one.

Using rechargable AAA batteries is also nice too.


----------



## jugornot (May 27, 2010)

Dereelight javelin host$28 and a cheap $12 dropin from dx xpe 3 mode.


----------



## BillG (Jun 11, 2010)

stanley 5w LED spotlight.

small....light and incredible throw. NIMH cells also.

Did I mention it throws??


Bill


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 12, 2010)

Quark Mini AA WARMS. $37 -CPF discount.

Quark Mini AA Neutral is the same price, less yellow, 29% brighter. (status pre-order, won't ship till June 22)

Low, medium, high. The strobe, SOS, fast beacon, slow beacon modes are hidden under normal use.
4sevens has better warranty than DX.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a new favorite it seems....love the feel of SS in my hands and also the heft of the light.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2010)

*Nitecore EZ AA*

$35 at Battery Junction. And a bit less with the CPF coupon code.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 13, 2010)

*Icon Rogue 1* 

$39.57 at our local Radio Shack


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 13, 2010)

Thrunite XP-E R5 drop-in 3 mode with memory (325lumen/120lumen/3lumen) in whatever 6P clone you have available.

If that ends up being a bit over the sub $40 target then Uniquefire L2 which comes with a 5 mode XP-G R5.

Runner-up would be the extended version of the ITP A3.

The first and last lights are actually all I need. Any others are just for convenience or just to play with.


----------



## old4570 (Jun 13, 2010)

Solarforce L2 series 
Akoray Programmable
Maratac AAA / AA 
Ultrafire


----------



## SixM (Jun 13, 2010)

4Sevens Warm White Mini AA-$37, now that I can run a 14500 in it (AW), I'm even happier.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2010)

ROV Highbeam (Sportsman Extreme) 3W 2AA...it's the most dependable, toughest light I've ever carried for work. Only time there was ever an issue, was when it wouldn't turn on due to leaky company issue alkies, new ones at that. I was able to clean it good with little damage. I use strictly NiMH LSD cells in it now.

Here's the latest picture of it from about a year ago:




Click for full size pic.

You can't go wrong with one of these babies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> You can't go wrong with one of these babies! :thumbsup:


 
Easily one of the best 2AA lights I've ever carried and used.

Gotten harder to find nowadays. Gave mine away to a young soldier headed off to war. It has the same U.I. as the Surefire model G2 that the troops get trained with. But then, they don't get to keep the G2 lights. 

Makes sense.


----------



## Ecolang (Jun 13, 2010)

Like Al, the Aurora SH-034.

Some Cree rings, but otherwise perfect.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 13, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> ROV Highbeam (Sportsman Extreme) 3W 2AA...


I have a couple of the 1 watt versions of those. Very tough and dependable lights.

Kind of a AA powered 6P or G2 (same UI as Monocrom noted)
They have disappeared from stores around here. I was fortunate to get the two that I have.

In addition to those, I'd say the Solarforce L2, iTP A2 EOS and iTP A3 EOS are my favorite sub $40 lights. 

Being a frugal flashaholic, almost all of my lights cost less than $40.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2010)

Kmart still has them, at least a few weeks ago when I last checked. 

They really are great lights...tough as nails and as dependable as they come. I've put mine through hell, and it just keeps shining!


----------



## Burgess (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, i'm very impressed with those Ray-O-Vac high-beam models.

:twothumbs


My favorite is the 1-Watt model, cuz' it's " almost " as bright as the 3-Watt,
and yet has MUCH longer runtimes.


Very rugged, reliable, durable, and USEFUL !


I still see 'em at Menards (home improvement stores).


Wish they'd upgrade 'em to a "more modern" emitter.

:kiss:
_


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 16, 2010)

Just thought I'd mention Amazon.com has them (3W) on sale in a two pack for $47.99!


----------



## Helstar (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is my Firewolf M16 I love that light


----------



## frasera (Jun 17, 2010)

aa mag for 9.97 from lowes.
has issues with its whole electronic switch dealie which i find pointless. but for the price, can't complain, and it uses my old niteize switch to make it practical.


----------



## choombak (Jun 17, 2010)

Peak Eiger 1xAAA/10440, power level #8, narrow beam, at $39.95+shipping.

I also like the Quark mini-AA in neutral or warm.

-Amarendra


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 17, 2010)

x1000 on the ROV Sportsman 2AA. Very rugged light. Mines the luxeon Rebel 50 version.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 17, 2010)

Wish I could have gotten hold of the Rebel version...I'm sure the tint is much better. That's one of the only complaints I have, the tint ain't the greatest, but in real world use, it's not all that noticeable. Of course, the 1W Lux version has a better tint than the 3W, at least that's the case with the ones I've seen.


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 17, 2010)

curiousone1 said:


> AKOray K-109a.......three modes......fully programmable........



I agree.... and for $40 you get TWO!!!! Or the light and some mighty AW cells!! :twothumbs


----------



## Burgess (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey --


You mean, some of the Ray-O-Vac sportsman 2AA flashlights

are now available with a Luxeon *Rebel* emitter ? ? ?


That would be GREAT ! ! !


However, ummm . . . .


How can i TELL ?


Especially, how can i tell, while flashlight is still in the Package ?

Any special markings to look for ?


_*" Now with brighter Rebel LED ! "*_


( ^ something easy, like that ? ^ )




My eyesight isn't the greatest, and viewing thru the clear plastic wrapper
makes it even more challenging.


Thank you for any insight and assistance you can offer here.

lovecpf
_


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 19, 2010)

It is truly hard to tell...AFAIK, the package is the same, it just comes down to looking at the emitter. The biggest difference I could see, was the Rebel emitter sits on one end of a little rectangle, whereas the Lux IIIs are sitting in a hexagon shaped piece of metal. I saw a Rebel version once, but I wasn't sure it was a Rebel until I saw a regular Lux III version at another store...by then it was too late and the Rebel I saw was gone. :mecry:

Luxeon Rebel:







Luxeon III:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

The rebel *50 *has been available in the sportsman extreme for ~2 years. Its hardly an emitter worth getting excited over though. IIRC its no brighter than a LUX-III in terms of Lumens / watt.


----------



## dadof3boys (Jun 20, 2010)

Is there any difference besides body style between the ROV Highbeam and the Sportsman Xtreme? I see the Sportsman Xtreme is available on Amazon, but the High Beam is OOS.


----------

